# GHRP CJC combo or IGF MGF combo or both



## Ruturaj (Jun 9, 2011)

I have 5 vials of ghrp 6 5mg and cjc 1293 2mg
and 2 vials of IGF des and 1 vial of mgf
I want start some peptides from 13th June and cycle after three weeks
in pct I am going to use igf only
I will make another thread for cycle

I am going to use
GHRP(200mcg) + CJC(80mcg) for 9 weeks twice a day in morning and before bed
igf des 50mcg bilaterally(3 times a week) after workout for 3 weeks
100mcg mgf 3 times a week on off days at 2pm till vial last
after 3rd week I am going to start cycle


----------

